# Friesian x Knabstrupper Foal



## UnaB (26 May 2012)

Thought i'd start a proper thread to announce baby's arrival.  She was born yesterday morning, just before 2am.  Fairly straightforward birth, took a bit of time to get baby to work out how to get at the udders but she was standing and feeding well within a couple of hours   Mum is doing great, being a really good mum, very proud of her baby but happy to let me handle her as i want to 

Baby is TALL and very chunky.  Not sure how big she will turn out but i'd guess she should make as big as mum.  She has some spots over her rump and also some stripes!  I'd assumed they would fade but they appear to be getting darker so will be interesting to see what pattern will come out there.

Anyway, I hope you like her.

Birth:



















About 2 hrs old:







And about 4 hrs old:



















Yesterday evening:













Spotty bum:




















And this morning:

















































Pic overload, sorry!!


----------



## JCWHITE (26 May 2012)

Pic overload is fine with Me !


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Meandtheboys (26 May 2012)

Lovely foal and very proud mum!!...............I am still waiting!!


----------



## Toast (26 May 2012)

Lovely, Well done UnaB!


----------



## RatzFatz (26 May 2012)

Very gorgeous!!!! and going to be huge!


----------



## joeanne (26 May 2012)

Loving her tushe!
Lovely foal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2012)

She's just beautiful! 

Do you have a photo of the sire?


----------



## UnaB (26 May 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Dad is Tresaison Stud's beautiful boy Nobody's Harlequin:

http://www.tresaisonstud.co.uk/nobodys_harlequin.htm


----------



## Tonibird83 (26 May 2012)

Lovely foal! You must be so proud of the them both xx


----------



## whirlwindhorses (26 May 2012)

Congratulations, lovely filly


----------



## MissTyc (26 May 2012)

How lovely. Look forward to seeing her colouring as she grows!


----------



## Sportznight (26 May 2012)

What an interesting cross   What prompted you?  The chance of spots?  

Looks like your foal is going to be substantial, there's a lot to like there


----------



## UnaB (27 May 2012)

Thanks everyone 



Sportznight said:



			What an interesting cross   What prompted you?  The chance of spots?  

Looks like your foal is going to be substantial, there's a lot to like there 

Click to expand...

I really like both breeds and was wanting something substantial, but more on the sports side to put her to.  I was breeding to keep and didnt want to have another friesian.  The idea of a spotty friesian was certainly very interesting   With the few spot stallion I knew i'd get some level of spotting or characteristics, but it was rather exciting to see what she'd come out like   Really please with her though.


----------



## ribbons (27 May 2012)

Just beautiful, I love her.


----------



## Sportznight (27 May 2012)

UnaB said:



			I really like both breeds and was wanting something substantial, but more on the sports side to put her to.  I was breeding to keep and didnt want to have another friesian.  The idea of a spotty friesian was certainly very interesting   With the few spot stallion I knew i'd get some level of spotting or characteristics, but it was rather exciting to see what she'd come out like   Really please with her though.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you are pleased, she's lovely   Any more updated pics   Thank you for answering my question.  She's likely a unique young lady, in more ways than one


----------



## UnaB (27 May 2012)

Im told that its possibly the first of this cross in this country so if thats true, she certainly is unique   She's a very special little girl - so proud of her 

Here's some pics from today.







Stealing one of mums apple slices:






Grazing?






Gallop:


----------



## Jackpotsstud (27 May 2012)

Congratulations - she is a super looking foal and I am sure you will have great fun with her.  My friend's knabstrupper stallion covered a fresian mare last year too.  The foal was born a month ago and amazingly has really similar markings - a little lacey blanket and a filly too.  A real coincidence.


----------



## alfiesmum (28 May 2012)

so cute   i always have a one of a kind breeding wise, ssh x hanovarian x highland and he is awesome, vets are in love with him (as well as me lol), funny thing is , he also has the stripes   xx


----------



## UnaB (1 June 2012)

One week old today:


























She was just turning around for a scratch lol!







And having a gallop now she's properly found her feet:



















My favourite:


----------



## Minxie (1 June 2012)

Well she certainly has a leg at each corner 

Love her spotty bum


----------



## Kitty B (6 June 2012)

Aw, she's gorgeous!


----------



## UnaB (23 July 2015)

Thought I would resurrect this with some new pics as Ava has changed rather a lot...!  She turned 3 years old in May


----------



## MargotC (24 July 2015)

Wow. What an absolutely stunning mare. Fascinating how you can pick out characteristics from both breeds. I've never seen this cross before but she seems very lovely indeed.


----------



## kaiserchief (24 July 2015)

Wowie, she is a stunner!


----------



## ester (24 July 2015)

Look at her  I was wondering how she was when Kimberleigh put up new pics of her friesian x girlie the other day


----------



## GemG (24 July 2015)

I am Partial to a spotty. Well done you must be pleased! She looks great.


----------



## joulsey (24 July 2015)

What a transformation, how big has she made?


----------



## Mrs G (25 July 2015)

Thank you so much for the update, she is a real head turner!


----------



## UnaB (26 July 2015)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on her, I am so pleased with how she has turned out and she is just the nicest, kindest person too 

She is currently standing about 16hands so she is a big girl. She has plenty of filling out still to do and I think she will probably keep growing for a couple of years, I am guessing she will make 16.2 or so 

I had considered lightly backing her towards the end of the year and hacking her through the winter, but have decided to put it off until next summer as she is still very immature and needs more time I think.


----------



## Fun Times (26 July 2015)

Fantastic looking horse. I really like the look of her!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 July 2015)

Wow, what a transformation! She's so, so pretty.  What a beautiful type of horse.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (26 July 2015)

UnaB said:



			Thought I would resurrect this with some new pics as Ava has changed rather a lot...!  She turned 3 years old in May 
























Click to expand...


Shes lovely   amazing how much they can change isn't it. Please post some more pics in a year or two.


----------



## UnaB (27 July 2015)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on Ava


----------



## tristar (27 July 2015)

gorgeous and looks really honest, please keep posting so she can be seen riding, I`d love to see the end result, but she looks to have a long way to go yet. x


----------



## Equi (27 July 2015)

Really loved this update! I so wanted to know what she would turn out like.


----------



## UnaB (5 June 2016)

Another little Ava update   She is now 4 years old and I am just starting breaking her in.


----------



## Nicnac (5 June 2016)

She's lovely. Thanks for the update and good luck in her training.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 June 2016)

lovely horse we need ridden pictures soon


----------



## Rollin (6 June 2016)

Well done you.  An unusual cross and how nicely she has turned out.  She looks great, please continue to post as she grows and matures.


----------



## UnaB (7 June 2016)

Thank you! I am thrilled with her, she has turned out better than I even hoped!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (7 June 2016)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## UnaB (12 November 2016)

Another update to show off my lovely girl.  Now broken about 5 months and has been perfect from day one.  We haven't done anything too stressful, mostly hacking, a small amount of schooling and she has popped a few jumps but she needs a bit of time to mature and balance herself up a bit before we worry too much about that.  She went on a lovely funride about a month after being broken and had a fantastic time, was perfectly behaved out in company, even with other horses galloping past her and stuff.  She is now getting ridden at the weekends (due to it being too dark in the week after work) and enjoying her hacking.  She is absolutely bombproof even in the heaviest of traffic - has walked over and alongside the M5 without batting an eye.  She really is perfect and a joy to ride 










She recently had her first haircut!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (13 November 2016)

She's grown up into a stunner.


----------

